# AUSTIN TX - Rehoming 2 - 9 month old GSDs



## Central TX GSD (4 mo ago)

We have 2 AKC sibling GSDs, male and female. We are needing to re-home them and believe me, this is not an easy decision but a necessary one. There are no behavioral issues. They love my kids and grandkids. They haven't been around cats. They bark at any other dogs when walking.

Ozzy was neutered last week and Stella will be spayed this week. On the advice of our vet, we waited until they were 9 mos. They have all of their shots and are very healthy. We heard about and studied sibling syndrome after we purchased them, but we haven't seen any issues that were stated. Maybe because we have two senior golden retrievers and they're the alphas.

They've been fed NurtiSource. They are house trained and crate trained. They have both completed puppy school. They would come with almost a full bag of food, both crates and any toys.

Stella is the Black & Tan Saddle and Ozzy is the Golden. We were told he was a Sable but he does look more Golden. We'd love them to go together but understand if someone can't take both.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

7 months ago, you were not in a position to give up your dogs, but now you are. Life happens. The dogs are not presenting problems with your kids or grandkids and have been provided for and trained. If you could give us some idea why you need to rehome them?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where is the breeder?


----------



## Central TX GSD (4 mo ago)

My reasons for rehoming are personal and have nothing to do with any behavior from the dogs. I will not go into reasons. I did not get the dogs from a fancy breeder. They were from a police officer in the central Texas area. If you need more info, then move on. No offense, but I’m offering 2 beautiful dogs to a loving home/homes. I will consider offering them for free to police officers, military or first responders.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

I can see where this is going to go  I don’t know many people that would take on one maybe even two gsds without any info, I would expect more people with questions than the two just asked, just an fyi. Good luck, hopefully it works out for the pups and you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Central TX GSD said:


> My reasons for rehoming are personal and have nothing to do with any behavior from the dogs. I will not go into reasons. I did not get the dogs from a fancy breeder. They were from a police officer in the central Texas area. If you need more info, then move on. No offense, but I’m offering 2 beautiful dogs to a loving home/homes. I will consider offering them for free to police officers, military or first responders.



First...Rude. So rude. Second, I ask because often there is a contract and people sometimes forget about them. Third, I didn't ask your reason. I don't care what it is. I've volunteered in rescue long enough to know that the owners reasons rarely matter and are often just crap excuses. And I'm just not a nice enough person to cater to your feelings. 

So here's some advice - instead of offering them blindly for free on the internet, since you care so deeply for them, where they can be snagged up as bait dogs. Contact the rescues in your area, and you have very good ones, and offer to foster the dogs, maintain medical and food, while they find an approved homes. 

That's how this stuff should actually be done. If you need more info, google it.


----------



## Central TX GSD (4 mo ago)

Jax08 said:


> First...Rude. So rude. Second, I ask because often there is a contract and people sometimes forget about them. Third, I didn't ask your reason. I don't care what it is. I've volunteered in rescue long enough to know that the owners reasons rarely matter and are often just crap excuses. And I'm just not a nice enough person to cater to your feelings.
> 
> So here's some advice - instead of offering them blindly for free on the internet, since you care so deeply for them, where they can be snagged up as bait dogs. Contact the rescues in your area, and you have very good ones, and offer to foster the dogs, maintain medical and food, while they find an approved homes.
> 
> That's how this stuff should actually be done. If you need more info, google it.


I understand where your are all coming from. I have reached out to the rescue groups and they are unable to take them. That’s why I came here. I figured only serious GSD owners would be in this forum. If I didn’t care, I’d post them on Facebook or Craigslist. Because my concern is bait dogs, I came here. And yes, I would like to gift them to a service member needing a good dog and/or a first responder. I would obviously vet them first. And they don’t have to go together. It was just a suggestion.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

No critcism, but wouldn't you be suspicious of someone looking to 'rehome' dogs without any background info about where they came from? Same reasons we will not consider a Craig's list dog. Even nice dogs get stolen. Are they chipped? Can you provide vet records back 9 months? Original receipts?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@Magwart - can you assist please? You are best equipped to give solid advice here for rescues in the area and where to post as an owner.


----------



## Central TX GSD (4 mo ago)

That makes sense. I did have them chipped at 8 weeks at Williamson County Regional Animal Shelter 
They both graduated from Petsmart Puppy School and I have those certificates. I didn’t pay extra for the papers because we had no intention of breeding or selling for gain. Whomever meets them will be able to see they are purebred. I can reach out to seller if needed for pics of papers? Also pics of mom and dad. Mom is Sable and Dad is B&T saddle.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

So are you looking to sell them? I may be wrong, but I think that is not allowed here.

It sounds like you are in a bit of a hurry to have them gone. If not, why not foster them for a rescue as Jax said, until homes can be found?


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Why won’t the rescue groups you contacted take them?


----------



## Central TX GSD (4 mo ago)

Not trying to sell and not in a hurry. Want what’s best for them.


----------



## Central TX GSD (4 mo ago)

Zeppy said:


> Why won’t the rescue groups you contacted take them?


I don’t know. Too many dogs? I can try further away. I’ll travel where I have to. I drove from Austin to Houston just to give my duck a nice farm and lake.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

did you explicitly mention to the rescue orgs that the dogs were altered and vax’d and could remain with you (fostered) until placed…… or ask if they have a section for courtesy listings (which id also suggest as a courtesy that the adoption fee be donated back to the rescue).

you can also try Rehome by Adopt a Pet they set and collect the adoption fee (which is distributed to non profits) provide an application as well as a generic contract.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zeppy said:


> Why won’t the rescue groups you contacted take them?



because there is no room. Rescues are overrun right now. It's more insane than it normally is.

Rescues pull from kill shelters. Those are the priority. Owner surrenders are often a waste of time. You spend hours/days coordinating and then they change their minds. No offense...just reality. Been there, done that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Central TX GSD said:


> My reasons for rehoming are personal and have nothing to do with any behavior from the dogs. I will not go into reasons. I did not get the dogs from a fancy breeder. They were from a police officer in the central Texas area. If you need more info, then move on. No offense, but I’m offering 2 beautiful dogs to a loving home/homes. I will consider offering them for free to police officers, military or first responders.


Okeydokey. I asked because folks may be more willing to help if there is a good reason to rehome. Folks who've been around for a while here know that I prefer folks to rehome dogs if they don't want them anymore. This breed is intelligent and keeping dogs just because you feel obligated to do so is one of the saddest things, because the dogs know. Every dog is lovable, to someone. To be denied love because of some stupid ideal is sad. I am not saying you do not love the puppies. It certainly sounds like you do care about them. 

I wasn't asking you to go into marital issues, or health issues, or housing issues. A generic idea why 7 months ago you could provide a home for 4 dogs, and now the pups have to go isn't that much to ask. Especially when at the age of your pups, lots of pups get rehomed, usually due to lack of training/leadership combined with puppy adolescence. But your pups have been through puppy playschool and they are perfect examples of obedience. 

Sometimes people come on set on rehoming dogs, and when they explain why, folks might offer suggestions that make rehoming unnecessary. But it sounds like you know everything about your situation and your mind is made up, and all you need from us is how to download the puppies. 

Good luck on that. 

BTW, folks looking for free bait dogs might snow ya with being military or whatever. People who will duct tape a dog's muzzle and throw them in with dogs who will tear them up won't mind lying to you.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Central TX GSD said:


> My reasons for rehoming are personal and have nothing to do with any behavior from the dogs. I will not go into reasons. I did not get the dogs from a fancy breeder. They were from a police officer in the central Texas area. If you need more info, then move on. No offense, but I’m offering 2 beautiful dogs to a loving home/homes. I will consider offering them for free to police officers, military or first responders.


Get ahold of that Cop and ask him to take them back. I'm sure maybe you've already done/thought of that, he can get ask coworkers, see if anyone would like to have them.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> because there is no room. Rescues are overrun right now. It's more insane than it normally is.
> 
> Rescues pull from kill shelters. Those are the priority. Owner surrenders are often a waste of time. You spend hours/days coordinating and then they change their minds. No offense...just reality. Been there, done that.


This is exactly right. Texas is a state that's overrun with unwanted German Shepherds. Lots of them are euthanized in big cities there. Rescues are needed for "urgent" dogs, not rehoming convenience. You can also add as a consideration that most of us who volunteer with breed rescues have learned over the years that trying to do rescue intake with people trying to rehome their _own dogs_ is like sometimes chasing your own tail -- on again, off again, half the info. Meanwhile there's a shelter dog with no temperament issues and a ticking clock that's going to be euthanized tomorrow. So owned dogs are just not a priority for any good rescue that I know. Owners who "demand" help from rescue volunteers rehoming their dogs are also a big issue currently -- like we work for them. Meanwhile, most OG rescue volunteers are burned out and leaving rescue work entirely. There's a big crisis underway that not many know about.

So here's what I'd do:

1. Post the dog on Rehome by Adopapet (linked by Fodder above), and ask at least $150 per dog or $200 for the pair. That weeds out the people looking for "free" dogs to abuse or flip for a quick sale. The money gets donated to a rescue on Adoptapet, but you will get an adoption contract, and they generate an application for any prospective adopter. List the dogs there separately, and prepare yourself to adopt them out individually too (see below as to why).

2. Advertise them as speutered -- in the first line of the bio on Adoptapet, to ward off the puppymill creeps

3. Require a vet reference -- look up the vet clinic number on Google and call it that way, instead of calling a number they provide. If they have an excuse why they don't have one, or why their animal was missing annual care or they declined care due to cost for their last one, move on. The single best indicator I've ever found that someone is going to be awesome is the kind of care that they provided to their last dog as a senior, in its last year or so of life--high-quality "elder care" means more to me than almost anything else in that vet reference. It tells me a lot about people's character.

4. Ask for a trainer reference. Most people don't have one (so it probably shouldn't be a deal breaker), but the ones who do are often pure gold as adopters. If they don't have one, ask them their plan. If people self-train, dig into their accomplishments -- any titles, working the dog in some capacity, etc. There are an awful lot of people who train dogs the way their grandparents once did, and who have no idea what they're doing -- rubbing noses in piles a poop, hitting dogs with rolled up towels or shoes, etc. -- and they all think they "know how to train their own." Only about 10% of U.S. households have taken a dog through an obedience class of any kind. Let that sink in.

5. Do a home check. People who are weird about their privacy regarding adopting a dog are usually hiding something. And if they're not, it's too much trouble to figure out, so just move on to someone else.

The reality of rescue is a bonded pair takes 6-12 months to find a home for. Almost nobody that you'd want as an adopter is looking for two. Many people who are great owners already have one dog and are looking for a second that gets along with it. Finding experienced, good homes that want two at the same time is incredibly hard. That's why most rescues insist on separating bonding pairs just to be able to find them homes.

Right now, a lot of the pandemic puppies adopted by young people are being returned to rescues and shelters. It's a tough time to be looking for a home for a dog, as there are so many -- and so many purebreds. There are more good dogs than good homes in Texas right now, so give this some time to find the right one, and write a contract so that the dog comes back to you if it doesn't work out. Good luck!


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Magwart said:


> Only about 10% of U.S. households have taken a dog through an obedience class of any kind.


Wow. I had no idea it was that low.


----------



## Zenapupper (Apr 1, 2021)

Central TX GSD said:


> I don’t know. Too many dogs? I can try further away. I’ll travel where I have to. I drove from Austin to Houston just to give my duck a nice farm and lake.


Atleast you tried to reach out to the group and I think there are some good ideas and leads that some of the members shared above. Good luck with finding homes!! And I second the opinion to not give them out for free ever!! A small nominal fee will help weed out ppl looking for bait dogs. Texas is one of those places notorious for that and this breed is one of the targets. I know someone in Texas who also takes up owner surrenders. Her name is Trisha and she owns Save some souls rescue. They are based in Houston.
Also did you check with GSD rescues…they are breed specific so maybe they are more likely to take them in?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I also would start with the breeder. Regardless of how reputable a breeder the person is, if he cares at all about the puppies he produced, he can help network to find a home for them.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Rosebud99 said:


> Wow. I had no idea it was that low.


I'd be interested in a poll here if people weren't afraid to be honest


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I think the number would be quite high here. We are NOT your regular dog owners! We have much more knowledge and experience that your average Joe/Jane.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

WNGD said:


> I'd be interested in a poll here if people weren't afraid to be honest


Make one.


----------



## Central TX GSD (4 mo ago)

Thank you all for your replies and concerns. We are going to make this work! I’m terrified of them getting into the wrong hands. We’ll have to shuffle some things and make some changes but they will be staying with us.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Central TX GSD said:


> Thank you all for your replies and concerns. We are going to make this work! I’m terrified of them getting into the wrong hands. We’ll have to shuffle some things and make some changes but they will be staying with us.


So is there something anyone can help you with to keep them? I don't think anyone here was trying to scare you into keeping dogs that you dont' feel equipped to have. We don't want to set you up for failure or set the dogs up for failure. If you work thru a rescue, offer to foster them, let them do the app and home checks, your dogs will be fine. 

But if you still feel that you want to keep them, please feel free to ask questions. We are a little rough at times but people that actually want help make out ok


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

WNGD said:


> I'd be interested in a poll here if people weren't afraid to be honest


start a thread.
add a poll.
i’ve never taken a dog thru an obedience class.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> So is there something anyone can help you with to keep them? I don't think anyone here was trying to scare you into keeping dogs that you dont' feel equipped to have. We don't want to set you up for failure or set the dogs up for failure. If you work thru a rescue, offer to foster them, let them do the app and home checks, your dogs will be fine.
> 
> But if you still feel that you want to keep them, please feel free to ask questions. We are a little rough at times but people that actually want help make out ok


Lol, a little rough


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Fodder said:


> start a thread.
> add a poll.
> i’ve never taken a dog thru an obedience class.


I believe the training is usually for the humans, how many classes have you been through


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Fodder said:


> start a thread.
> add a poll.
> i’ve never taken a dog thru an obedience class.


Shame on you. I attached a link to all the obedience classes I’ve been through for anyone whose interested.


----------



## Central TX GSD (4 mo ago)

Jax08 said:


> So is there something anyone can help you with to keep them? I don't think anyone here was trying to scare you into keeping dogs that you dont' feel equipped to have. We don't want to set you up for failure or set the dogs up for failure. If you work thru a rescue, offer to foster them, let them do the app and home checks, your dogs will be fine.
> 
> But if you still feel that you want to keep them, please feel free to ask questions. We are a little rough at times but people that actually want help make out ok



Thank you. I truly appreciate that.


----------

